# Connect Velodyne ULD series II Subwoofer to New Onkyo TX-NR828 issues



## Sinnertoo (Apr 26, 2014)

I have an old Velodyne ULD Series II Sub but cannot figure out how to connect it to my new Onkyo TX-NR828 Receiver/Amp. The Onkyo has the capability to connect 2 subs but each sub out is a single RCA output. My Velodyne has dual inputs. Help is appreciated.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sinnertoo said:


> I have an old Velodyne ULD Series II Sub but cannot figure out how to connect it to my new Onkyo TX-NR828 Receiver/Amp. The Onkyo has the capability to connect 2 subs but each sub out is a single RCA output. My Velodyne has dual inputs. Help is appreciated.


 I believe the sub outs in the 828 are just two mono outs (like my 808). all you need to do is go from one of them to one of the ins on the sub. If you hook up both of the inputs the only thing it does is add gain to the input. (No advantage). Hook up one, and you should be golden!


----------



## Sinnertoo (Apr 26, 2014)

Spot on. The clouds have parted and the sun shines. Life is good. Thanks so much!
Actually I thought of trying that but limited knowledge and fear of meltdown stayed my hand. LOL.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sinnertoo said:


> Spot on. The clouds have parted and the sun shines. Life is good. Thanks so much! Actually I thought of trying that but limited knowledge and fear of meltdown stayed my hand. LOL.


Better safe than sorry as me mum used to say! Lol
Glad to help!
Will


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

It's actually a reasonable question. Most AVRs with two sub output jacks are just providing the same signal to both, but there are a few, like the Denon X4000 for example, that provide separate sub signals, which are separately identified and calibrated with Audyssey XT32, and then have separate gain trims. These days, it makes sense to check the manual. 

BTW, it's on page 14 for the Onkyo.


----------

